# tom barrs plantfest florida aquatic hoto journal



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

so heres my pics of florida seeing many cool aquatic plants in the native habitat at tom barrs plantfest

okay time for my pics of plantfest

a beautiful ludwigia sp. red scape









tom collecting olive nerites in a freshwater stream by the handful









a nice wild scape with pennywort, sagittaria, ludwigia and others









tom diving for ludwigia









more pennywort with fish swimming around it









tom wears a beard of aquatic moss haha









a nice natural scape









can you see the turtle?









more sagittaria than you would ever want to see in your lifetime









a nice looking aquatic stem plant which is technically an algae however i think it would look nice in a tank


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. Was plant fest just you and Tom?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

no, one of the mods here bertH and another couple from mexico city came too. 

there was like 6 other people that said they were coming that flaked out so it was a small crowd this year. doesn't bother me


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

more plants for you


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

heres more photos of plantfest on tom's behalf:

Be careful to look at the details of each photo, you will notice many things in them.

Riccia in the Fakahatheee swamp










Hygro grows all over the Santa Fe River and is a horrid weed:
Down to 20Ft perhaps more.










Near the mouth of Suwanee River:










the spoonbill:










Mermaid weed:










New foreground plant:

That could have been you! Discovering a new aquatic foreground plant.



















Polygonum:










Swamp forest:



















Feels like the Jungle in the Amazon, not Florida.










Lily springs:



















Note gators sitting there

I like it when wind bag arm chair experts on snails somehow know everything about olive nerites and tell me their habitats and requirements etc:










Yep, they are the experts.............

Another interesting thing, I did not see any heating cables or powersand the entire time...........

Pretty natural.

Wide range of habitats and many of the same plants.

You need to be on nature and a part of it to understand it.
Photo's , our scapes etc will never do it justice no matter how nice.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Where did you guys go, and when is the next one? I live in Tallahassee so I'm not that far away.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

that is real nice diverse collection of plants and good picture taking. Guess you're not afraid to drop the camera hehe


----------

